# EXOTIC FOLDERS - POST PICTURES



## hurricane (Feb 10, 2009)

I've always liked lights, but now a new love is emerging: exotic folders. Since reading a few threads on CPF, I've become captivated by some of the beautiful knives you boys [and girls too] have. SHOW OFF YOUR EXOTIC FOLDERS and production folders too [e.g. Spyderco + Benchmade]. I'm interested in knives that people use ... not $10K, handle made from the femur of a long-since extinct African monkey kind of knife. This is how we continue to learn but also how we determine what we should lust after. This is what I learned [from CPF] over the weekend:

1] Chris Reeve, Hinderer, Strider, ZT, Carrillo, Emerson, Wilkins, and Crawford are the absolute shizzle. 2] Spyderco and Benchmade both offer awesome knives too, but at more reasonable prices. 3] Framelocks are sacred. 4] CM154 and CPM S30V steel are ideal for edge retention. 5] Ti makes sweet frames.

OK educate me ... there are tons of knife makers I'm missing here - keeping in mind I like the 'tactical folders' style and high-quality. Post some pictures of your folders with names and any info [or urls] you want to share. There are some very beautiful folders within the CPF community. Thank you for sharing/photographing.


----------



## hurricane (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't be camera shy! 

I'd get things started but I only have a mid 1990s Spyderco Rescue and Delica.

Let's see those sexy folders!


----------



## Paladin (Feb 10, 2009)

hurricane said:


> 5] Ti makes sweet frames.


 
The not very common Buck 110T, titanium handle and decent blade steel. One stays in my get home bag.

Paladin


----------



## Archie Cruz (Feb 11, 2009)

Just fallen in Love with the massive ER BF-3
http://www.gearninja.com/Images/GN_Final_Cvr.jpg
Then there's the outlandishly beautiful Trident/Crusader ForgeVIS-T ...
http://www.gearninja.com/Images/GearNinjaII.jpg
But my all time favorite is the discontinued and hard to find, Benchmade AFCK 806D2. I haven't uploaded my pics of that yet


----------



## 1 what (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Hurricane.
A couple of my more "exotic" EDC's.




The top one is a liner lock and the Muelay a frame lock.
Both very well made and a joy to use.
I resist the urge to post prehistoric tooth handle scales with diamonds set in the thumb studs .


----------



## hurricane (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for your posts, beautiful knives.

Paladin: love the Ti Buck, I really like drilled-out Ti handles. I also like the U2, great light, I have one myself. Your knife reminds me of this one: http://www.knifeart.com/bkacrtafokn.html ... I fell in love with it, but alas, I'm sure it was a $700+ knife.

Archie: What's the "gear ninja" magazine all about, looked pretty cool. The Extrema Ratio knives are beautiful ... their site has been bookmarked! Check it out if you haven't. http://www.extremaratioknivesdivision.eu/inglese/azienda.htm

1 what: Haven't heard of either of those makes before [not surprisingly as I'm relatively new to this]. The blades are stunning, I love damascus. Roughly, how long are the blades. What no photographs of the diamond-encrusted mastodon tooth handled dagger.:laughing:


Keep them coming everyone, I'm loving the pictures.


----------



## 1 what (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Hurricane.
In response to your questions: 3.5" and 4".






It's Mammoth Tooth actually.


----------



## hurricane (Feb 13, 2009)

1 what said:


> Thanks Hurricane.
> In response to your questions: 3.5" and 4".
> 
> 
> ...



That's stunning 1 what! I thought you were kidding. That's a piece of sculpture ... and history too. Who was the designer/maker?


----------



## 1 what (Feb 14, 2009)

It's from an Thai knife maker:
http://www.u-thaiknifesmith.com/uknife/index.jsp

I own 3 of his knives and they are all beautifully made with Damsteel. His metal decoration is first class.




I suspect he'll sell a few extra knives after this posting!


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's some of my more fancy looking ones:


























































These are some of my dressier blades..

Cheers and Regards,
Nicl


----------



## 97guns (Feb 14, 2009)

heres most of my folder collection - nothing custome or exotic but all production, mostly benchmades






heres a few of my fixed blades too


----------



## cyberspyder (Feb 15, 2009)

TIMASCUS!!! omg...


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 15, 2009)

*I have nothing too exotic, but since you said Benchmades, Spydies, etc. too:*


----------



## Scotty007 (Feb 15, 2009)

97guns said:


> heres most of my folder collection - nothing custome or exotic but all production, mostly benchmades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey, nice folders...i have alot of those! including the boker auto and the MOD 875! :twothumbs


----------



## RA40 (Feb 16, 2009)

My creations:













Some from the accumulation, pretty conservative:

Tommy Lee lock back





Mel Pardue liner lock





H. F. Rollins, this is one well executed knife.


----------



## soup_monger (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of BM 710's.

The D2 one has a G10 back-spacer and the limited edition is CPM M4 steel.


----------



## 97guns (Feb 16, 2009)

i love the 710, its my current all time favorate. i just picked up another one in ats34 and have pressed the one in my pic into every day carry. its super quick to present, deploy, cut and put away - it can be done in mere seconds.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Feb 16, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Archie: What's the "gear ninja" magazine all about, looked pretty cool. The Extrema Ratio knives are beautiful ... their site has been bookmarked! Check it out if you haven't. http://www.extremaratioknivesdivision.eu/inglese/azienda.htm



There's a media kit with long blurb, but basically, GearNinja.com was conceived as a multi-category style guide for gear lovers of ages from 18- 65.
I edit and there's a staff of 4 people so far. No profit yet but we'll see.
The photographer is also the designer and writer.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 17, 2009)

97guns said:


> i love the 710, its my current all time favorate. i just picked up another one in ats34 and have pressed the one in my pic into every day carry. its super quick to present, deploy, cut and put away - it can be done in mere seconds.


Hard for me to say which is my favorite, but the 710 would be up there with my 525, 705 and 520. I just picked up a non-serrated 710 in D2 right here and it hasn't been out of my pocket except when it was in my hand! :twothumbs


----------



## sledhead (Feb 18, 2009)

As close to exotic as I have. DDC SMF CC with a fantastic grind and a SMF DGG.


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a heads up cpm s30v is a great hard use steel but if your not good at resharpening a dull knife you might want to stick with ats34 or 154cm, both great stainless steels.They are exactly the same thing but one is made here in the US and one is made over there:~) The perfect between steel that I now use almost exculsivly since it came out is the CPM154, just as hard use as s30v but a little easier to sharpen. 
Matt


----------



## mbassoc2003 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sorry, but most of those are plain ugly.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 6, 2009)

mbassoc2003 said:


> I'm sorry, but most of those are plain ugly.



"Ugly" ? ... oh well, to each his own.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work everyone; man you guys have some beautiful knives. I'm literally blown away. When I have a bit more time, I'll definitely have some specific questions. Anyone have any folders by Chris Reeve, Hinderer, more Striders [... we have seen a few above], ZT, Carrillo, or Emerson? Benchmades, Spydercos as well as other more affordable brands welcome too of course. I just checked-out a ZT 0300 the other day - so so nice ... the speedsafe assisted opening blew me away.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 6, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Just a heads up cpm s30v is a great hard use steel but if your not good at resharpening a dull knife you might want to stick with ats34 or 154cm, both great stainless steels.They are exactly the same thing but one is made here in the US and one is made over there:~) The perfect between steel that I now use almost exculsivly since it came out is the CPM154, just as hard use as s30v but a little easier to sharpen.
> Matt



Hey Pontiaker, thanks for the advice. Nope, I'm no sharpening genius as I have little experience with it. I notice that most premium knives use either S30V or 154CM. Emerson for instance, uses CPM154 for the majority of their knives. Any recommendations for semi-idiotproof sharpening systems: i.e. Spyderco Sharpmaker, which has its enemies as well as ardent supporters.


----------

